# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash stands up to establishment trolls talking trash on Twitter

## compromise

*Amash's tweets:*

https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...61833751511041



> .@AG_Conservative You said I want to raise taxes, which is false. Who are you trying to fool & why?


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...60861537013763



> It's amazing what big-government GOP types will say to smear those who support liberty, limited gov't & economic freedom.


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...56887480107008



> Keep lying. “@GOPgirlrants: He is supporting tax hikes on All Americans. RT "@repjustinamash: .@Dagny_Galt I am not."”


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...51508264267777



> .@AG_Conservative I didn't oppose $1M "because it was a tax hike." Try paying attention.


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...57853227003905



> I'm not. Are you? “@GOPgirlrants: .@repjustinamash If you aren't supporting tax hikes on all Americans why are you celebrating tax hikes?”


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...62697299988481



> @GaltsGirl @ajsoti Way to go, Michelle. Our semantic debate got the GOP establishment tweeters out from under their rocks.


*Here are the trolls in question:*

https://twitter.com/keder/status/285153228830683137



> Tired of GOP politicians who roll over and give Dems whatever they want. Can't wait for a primary challenger for @repjustinamash.


https://twitter.com/AG_Conservative/...46852175798274



> How does anyone take this idiot seriously? He opposes 1 million because it's a tax hike, but supports 250 K?


https://twitter.com/AG_Conservative/...90634968690688



> And he admits for the 5th time his plan was to pass a bill giving Obama everything he asked for: https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...72980346228737 … #TrueConservative


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...96116022235136



> #YoAmash Raising taxes is a hike not a cut. RT "@repjustinamash: When spending goes up less than anticipated, that's not a cut. #YoCongress"


https://twitter.com/AG_Conservative/...87107239501824



> Sorry, it just pisses me off how these elected politicians exploit the grassroots to get famous while not actually advancing our cause


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...51848486367232



> Liberty Idiots >>>>> RT "@repjustinamash: This guy is real deal. Liberty champion. => “@RepThomasMassie:


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...51449876500480



> Apparently, I am lying by saying that Justin Amash tweeted that he would support 250k tax hikes. That's offensive and untrue, he tweeted it!


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...49115024900097



> Why is no one talking about Justin Amash saying he would support 250K tax hikes in 2013? #BecauseIgnorance


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...46342984212480



> #NowThatIAmADemocract I can start bashing the Republican Party with @RepJustinAmash


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...39769775853569



> Justin Amash hasn't voted for a single budget while in Congress. How Conservative is that?


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...38133418463232



> Because @RepJustinAmash plan to tax 250k income levels is better than Boehners 1 milling plan, duh! #liberty #TeaParty #purgeboehner


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...40652697047041



> .@repjustinamash is back blaming Republicans. We will get the last laugh.


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...92829137985536



> @maryclimer I need @RepJustinAmash to lose in the primary.


https://twitter.com/GOPgirlrants/sta...80263523287040



> My daddy said he will start a Super Pac to defeat Amash! Love that man!


https://twitter.com/UCCowboy/status/285158758110334976



> Impressive that @repjustinamash is engaging. Sad that he supports tax hikes. We need strong conservatives in Congress.

----------


## Spoa

I tweeted some responses to try and support him. Whenever we see one of the conservatives (especially Amash or Massie) having a hard time on twitter, I think we should just make it a standard to drop a comment like "I stand with you Congressman ____. Keep fighting hard." or something like that. It lets them and others know that we stand with them. 

As my rep, Tom Graves once said, Congressmen/women are human beings also. They like knowing they have support when they do something right.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

These tweeters have got to be brain dead to extrapolate that Amash isn't a strong conservative. Guess Boehner and his henchmen are what they would call conservative.

----------


## compromise

> These tweeters have got to be brain dead to extrapolate that Amash isn't a strong conservative. Guess Boehner and his henchmen are what they would call conservative.


Justin is the only member of Congress in either house with a 100% lifetime score from both FreedomWorks and the Club for Growth.

----------


## jmdrake

I sincerely hope Justin has some low level staffer dealing with crap like this.  

Edit: And I initially read the title as "*Amish* stands up to...."  I was like "the Amish are using twitter now"?

----------


## compromise

> I sincerely hope Justin has some low level staffer dealing with crap like this.  
> 
> Edit: And I initially read the title as "*Amish* stands up to...."  I was like "the Amish are using twitter now"?


Justin is one of the few politicians who are the sole users of their own Twitter accounts. Everything on his Twitter is him, no staffers.

----------


## itshappening

Amash is getting a lot of grief from alleged conservatives on twitter.  

I hope it doesn't discourage him.  Normally members of congress won't talk with people outside their district nevermind taking abuse from all over the US

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Drown those establishment hacks with positive feedback to Justin.

----------


## Aratus

its a thought. he's the real deal. they often are not...

----------


## sailingaway

Amash is pretty active on twitter, I see his stuff all the time.

----------


## thoughtomator

I've been monitoring the situation... Amash had 15k followers at this time yesterday, now 16k. Probably the single best event to date to raise his profile among principled conservatives. This is big win for Amash.

----------


## sailingaway

> I've been monitoring the situation... Amash had 15k followers at this time yesterday, now 16k. Probably the single best event to date to raise his profile among principled conservatives. This is big win for Amash.


the purge was pretty good for his numbers, also.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Drown those establishment hacks with positive feedback to Justin.


This ^

----------


## sailingaway

> This ^


He's pretty popular on twitter.  No worries there.

----------


## liveandletlive

apparently he's an $#@!....which means he's doing a very good job!!!!

----------


## Michigan11

Just a reminder: When Amash was running in his primary, many here questioned him as being a true liberty candidate. Amash is a badass and we need to give all of our candidates the benefit of the doubt, before casting rocks and beer bottles, and instead watch how they vote after some time.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Just a reminder: When Amash was running in his primary, many here questioned him as being a true liberty candidate. Amash is a badass and we need to give all of our candidates the benefit of the doubt, before casting rocks and beer bottles, and instead watch how they vote after some time.


Agreed.  Too many knee-jerk reactions.

----------


## TheTyke

> Just a reminder: When Amash was running in his primary, many here questioned him as being a true liberty candidate. Amash is a badass and we need to give all of our candidates the benefit of the doubt, before casting rocks and beer bottles, and instead watch how they vote after some time.


Yeah, I remember all the fuss about him donating to McCain... even though he had previously donated to Ron during the moneybombs. I'm all for being cautious, and holding candidates accountable... but if we hadn't supported these candidates when they needed it, we wouldn't have any resistance at all left in Congress. We need to spent more energy electing more and blasting our actual enemies...

----------


## Bman

When ever you see these type of tweets/posts simply call these people out for what they are and they quickly run and hide.  They are young fools who belong to moveon and such groups.

----------


## AJ Antimony

Why the hell is he responding to these nobodys?

----------


## fr33

> Why the hell is he responding to these nobodys?


A libertarian doesn't consider the mundanes as nobodys. He/she considers them as equals. Stop justifying how John Cornyn never replies to my tweets exposing him as a big government liberal. He's a lesser person than me so his lack of responses are not justified and only add on to what a $#@!ty person he is.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Newsflash there are some $#@!ed up people on twitter.  Not restricted to politics.  Check out even what people like Scott Van Pelt or  Jemele Hill get.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Keep it up, Amash.  We're $#@!ing proud of you here at RPFs

----------


## thehungarian

The whole #tcot crowd on twitter is one big circle jerk anyways. They have no influence outside their little dome. @Keder is one of the most annoying, though, I'll give him that.

----------


## itshappening

Twitter gives a voice to many a troll. 

Don't get involved with it.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> A libertarian doesn't consider the mundanes as nobodys. He/she considers them as equals. Stop justifying how John Cornyn never replies to my tweets exposing him as a big government liberal. He's a lesser person than me so his lack of responses are not justified and only add on to what a $#@!ty person he is.


Thanks for the lecture that nobody asked for. You know why Cornyn never responded to you? Because you're not a supporter. To him, you're the same as a liberal Democrat. You'll hound him and hound him for voting against your will, but at the end of the day the numbers will never be on your side. The state of Texas elected Cornyn, not you the individual. Not even the entire Democratic Party of Texas. Another reason Cornyn isn't going to get into a twitter/correspondence/word war with you is because he has a public persona to maintain. He represents the entire state of Texas, so I bet he wants to do so with class. He let's his (many) supporters defend him against nobody attackers.

This is what Amash should do. He shouldn't respond to the California liberals or Georgia neoconservatives. He answers to Michigan's 3rd congressional district. Sure it's nice to see a congressman not hide behind his staff all the time, but when you start calling nobodys on twitter liars and when you start belittling them, you've gone too far. I mean come on, isn't Internet Rule #1 to not feed the trolls?

----------

